# Christmas tips totals



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

12/23 - $25
12/24 - $36
12/25 - $27
12/26 - $15. (As of 11:45 AM EST)

Bear in mind, I did not work all day on these days, just only some rides and eats orders. I worked around 2 AM to 4 AM Xmas morning and around 11 PM to 1 AM Xmas night.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i got a total i think around $500 cash tip from wed-sunday and $733 in app payout

but today so slow 0$


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Dang said:


> i got a total i think around $500 cash tip from wed-sunday and $733 in app payout
> 
> but today so slow 0$


Yeah, all totaled, I put in 8 hours of driving from the 23rd to today. It seems there was a slight uptick and the late night crowd was less scrooge like.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> 12/23 - $25
> 12/24 - $36
> 12/25 - $27
> 12/26 - $15. (As of 11:45 AM EST)
> ...


Dang. People in your area are generous. Zero tips all week (worked 38 hours) until a $5 tip Christmas Eve. Pax around here are clueless and cheap.


----------



## Lavarius (Dec 12, 2016)

Come to Australia. $0 tips - total. Ever.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

$12 over the weekend, big uptick from the $0 I've gotten in the last 1-2 months.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> $12 over the weekend, big uptick from the $0 I've gotten in the last 1-2 months.


Wow, Pittsburgh is ice cold in more than one way.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Wow, Pittsburgh is ice cold in more than one way.


 lol well I'll say I've probably gotten a few bucks here and there but not as much as when I first started last year. Then again my car isn't completed detailed top to bottom anymore. Who really knows what it could be..


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

December 23 - $8 on Lyft
December 24 - $0 on Uber
Pittsburgh PA


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Geno71 said:


> December 23 - $8 on Lyft
> December 24 - $0 on Uber
> Pittsburgh PA


 Which shows in a nutshell why the tipping option is needed within the Uber app! People USE it


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Which shows in a nutshell why the tipping option is needed within the Uber app! *People USE it*


Some people use it, only around 50-60%.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Some people use it, only around 50-60%.


50%>1-2%


----------

